# Patrick F. McManus



## Booger2 (Jul 9, 2019)

Through the years I was a big fan of Patrick McManus, who wrote quite a few books and monthly short stories for Outdoor Life magazine and Field and Stream. Some were particularly funny because the stories reminded me of some of the predicaments that I, and some of my friends, managed to get into. Sadly Mr. McManus passed away last year.


----------



## wvdawg (Jul 9, 2019)

I have heard that name but never read his works.  Good little library!


----------



## cowhornedspike (Jul 9, 2019)

"The modified stationary panic" is the best story ever...


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jul 9, 2019)

I have been a big fan since I was a teenager. I have most of his books on my shelf, also.


----------



## Cmp1 (Jul 9, 2019)

Seem to recall reading him in outdoor life,,,,weren't  his articles always at the end of the magazine,,,,


----------



## Booger2 (Jul 9, 2019)

wvdawg said:


> I have heard that name but never read his works.  Good little library!


I've actually owned most of his books through the years but they have all gone away except for the ones shown. Some lost, some given away...


----------



## Booger2 (Jul 9, 2019)

cowhornedspike said:


> "The modified stationary panic" is the best story ever...


Yep, that was a great one!


----------



## Booger2 (Jul 9, 2019)

Cmp1 said:


> Seem to recall reading him in outdoor life,,,,weren't  his articles always at the end of the magazine,,,,


Yes, his short stories were on the last page of Outdoor Life and Field & Stream if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## Cmp1 (Jul 9, 2019)

Booger2 said:


> Yes, his short stories were on the last page of Outdoor Life and Field & Stream if I'm not mistaken.


Thanks,,,,hard to remember,,,,


----------



## Booger2 (Jul 9, 2019)

cowhornedspike said:


> "The modified stationary panic" is the best story ever...


Just off the top of my head, two that stand out are, "The sewer-pipe cannon" and the story (can't remember the name of the story) when Pat and Wretch Sweeny built the airplane that they flew off the roof of the barn. (I actually tried this stunt and lived!


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Jul 9, 2019)

Yep, I've owned them all over the years.  Still have half a dozen in a box somewhere.  His story of "The Big Trip" was a retelling of an actual trip he took with one of his childhood friends through the backcountry of Idaho.  They almost died of exposure, but dragged themselves back to civilization.  I think he's the funniest outdoor writer I've ever read.


----------



## strothershwacker (Jul 9, 2019)

How bout "The Night the Bear Ate Goombaw"? I had forgotten bout Mcmanus till I saw this post. Brought back good memories! Good stuff.


----------



## 4HAND (Jul 9, 2019)

I don't remember the name of the story, but he & his dad were snowed in & had cabin fever. His dad told him to "stop making that noise!"
He replied, "I'm breathing."
"Well stop it!" his dad said.

I've never forgotten that one.
????


----------



## Tom W. (Jul 9, 2019)

I always liked " The sequential vortex."

I had a few of his books that managed to get into other people's hands... Well, I hope that they were passed on.


----------



## fireman32 (Aug 1, 2019)

Great author.  “Full Bore Linear Panic” was one of his funniest lines to me.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Aug 1, 2019)

Any of them featuring Rancid Crabtree were always good.


----------

